# FS Dragonblood Peacock trios, male Yellow Lab, Red Empress pair



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Red Empress Pair $55 Male is 6"+, female is about 5".

X3 Dragonblood Peacock breeding trios 1m/2f $15 ea. Males and females are about 3". Males are still coloring up, but they are breeding size. NOTE THAT EACH MALE LOOKS DIFFERENT FROM ONE ANOTHER

Male 


4.5" male Labidochromis caeruleus $10 

His tail was chewed up when he was younger, so the top part of his tail isnt perfectly straight. 


6" male Copadichromis borleyi Kadango $20 *SOLD TO moneysink*
OB Peacock Trio $15 1m/2f. *SOLD TO jasonj*
ADULT Dragonblood Peacock Breeding Group 1m/3f. $50  *SOLD TO Dylan*
2.5"-3" Burundi Frontosa $15 ea.  *SOLD TO thecollector*
Ob Peacock Breeding group $25 1m/3f. *SOLD TO Dylan*


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Any Pictures of the Males? You gotta help me set up an All Male Tank like yours!


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

are you able to post pictures of the parents and also the fry????


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, pics are up


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, all frontosas on hold for thecollector


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

All frontosas sold, bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Weekend bump. If you're interested in multiple fish maybe we can work something out.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Updated prices, shutting down my 26 bow front in a couple of weeks so I need the fish out.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

OB Peacock breeding group sold to Dylan, the rest are still available for sale.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still here... Will consider reasonable offers on multiples


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Saturday night bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still here, come and get them


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Any takers? I need the tank space


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Willing to accept reasonable offers if you take multiple fish


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Adult Dragonblood Peacock group on hold. Everything else still up for grabs


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Copadichromis borleyi Kadango on hold for moneysink


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Adult dragonblood peacock group and 1 male yellow lab sold to Dylan.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

OB trio, 2 Dragonblood trios and C. borleyi Kadango sold. 3 trios left, Red Empress pair added. Will post some pics of the pair tomorrow.


----------

